# Google Chrome closing unexpectedly with no error message



## Umbrella Corp (Apr 14, 2007)

My Google Chrome browser has recently started to randomly close with no errors or anything. It just closes as though I pushed the close button even though I haven't. However when I reopen it it shows the restore tabs button indicating that the browser crashed. I have uninstalled and reinstalled multiple times to no affect. Please help!


----------



## Umbrella Corp (Apr 14, 2007)

bump


----------



## LiquidTension (May 28, 2014)

Hello Umbrella Corp,

How many tabs do you have open when Chrome crashes? Is it a consistent number (eg. whenever 10+ tabs are open)?

What version of Chrome are you using? Lets check if you have the latest version. 

Type *chrome://chrome/* into the URL bar. 
Allow the programme to check for updates. 
Restart your browser if prompted.


----------



## Umbrella Corp (Apr 14, 2007)

I have the latest version installed, it seems to occur when playing videos mostly or when there is any animated content.


----------



## Umbrella Corp (Apr 14, 2007)

Bump


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I do NOT use Chrome and I don not think there are very many users here that do.

I would NOT use it even if I was paid to use it.


----------



## LiquidTension (May 28, 2014)

Hello Umbrella Corp,

Apologies, I missed your response. As the crashes appear to occur when you are playing videos, I would like you to uninstall all versions of *Adobe Flash Player* (or any alternative programme) from your computer, and reinstall the latest version afterwards.


Press the Windows Key







+ *r* on your keyboard at the same time. Type *appwiz.cpl* and click *OK*.
Search for and uninstall any versions of *Adobe Flash Player* (or any alternative programme).
Download the latest version of *Adobe Flash Player* from *here*.

Monitor your Chrome performance, and let me know if this has made a difference.


----------

